# Bonding with diamond dove



## Dodokun (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello! I have a young male diamond dove named Dodo and we are trying to get acquainted. It is my first time being around a dove & he is very different from other birds I've had. It has been difficult to feel like I'm making much progress in terms of getting close to him. 

My goals are pretty simple, I want him to take treats from me & hopefully hand-perch if I need to move him since he flies pretty freely in my room. I have had to grab him a few times and though I try to be slow and gentle he seems so freaked by my hands that I feel like I've done real damage to our bond just by doing that. He will let me pet him slowly sometimes or let my hand rest beside him when he is sleepy. He does not seem very scared of my face being near, but usually will tremble at my hands coming close. 

He will coo at me occasionally but never fly too close. He seems to want to and will sometimes circle near me and sort of 'chicken out' and fly back. He lives with a male society finch who is hand tamed. I have had him for 2 months & spend anywhere from 1-5 hours with him or near him daily, but he doesn't have a very curious disposition & doesn't like treats like most birds I've known. Any tips on what to practice? Am I being way too hasty? 
Thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have you tried offering him raw, unsalted chopped up peanuts? Pigeons and doves just love them. First sprinkle some on his food so that he can get used to them, and then start offering the peanuts from your hand.

Never grab him with your hands, that will just freak him out more. Never put your hands inside his cage, that is his territory. If you want to clean up, first let him come out and then do the cleaning. If he does not want to go back inside the cage, wait till it gets dark and then catch him and put him back.

Lots of patience will be needed. Let us know how he is doing.


----------

